# Richard Adams



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 5, 2006)

Richard Adams, English Puritan (c. 1626 - February 7, 1698), was a Presbyterian minister. He was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662. He assisted Edward Veale in editing and publishing Stephen Charnock's _Discourse of Divine Providence_. He contributed four of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _What are the Duties of Parents and Children; and how are they to be managed according to Scripture?_; 2) _How may child-bearing Women be most encouraged and supported against, in, and under the Hazard of their Travail?_; 3) _How are the ordinary Means of Grace more certainly successful for Conversion, than if Persons from Heaven or Hell should tell us what is done there?_; and 4) _Of Hell_. He prepared the commentaries on Philippians and Colossians in Matthew Poole's Annotations. He published a funeral sermon for Henry Hurst. His own funeral sermon was preached by John Howe.


----------

